# Причем здесь дистония?



## Евгений_88 (11 Сен 2014)

Все началось с 28,02,14 Мне 26 лет. 
Вечером, возвращаясь с работы, почувствовал резкую боль в области сердце (прострел и сдавливание) в глазах начало темнеть. Сознание не потерял, с головокружением пошел на приемный покой. Все это сопровождалось болью в сердце, уже не помню какой. Сделали мне экг сказали, что перегрузка лж+стенокардия+блокада. Пятница, десять вечера, положили меня ну и начали капать, укольчики разные. Все это длилось до понедельника. Сделав очередную экг ничего не обнаружили... Я как бы должен был радоваться, только вот жжение и дискомфорт остались, прострел покалывание в районе сердца присутствовали. В поликлиники кардиолог сказала всд по смешанному типу, невропатолог нцд по кардиальному типу. В Киеве был на приеме у хорошего кардиохирурга посмотрел мои экг, сделал мне узи ничего не нашел, сказал, что доп. хорда и все. Диагноз нцд по кардиальному типу. Проверял я щитовидку на гормоны норме. Желудок-гастрит пропил таблетки. На гепатиты отрицательный, на сахар тоже. Почки, печенка, поджелудочная по узи в норме. Шея нестабильный остеохондроз. МРТ головы, норма. Велометрия отлично, суточный мониторинг зарегистрирован синусовый неправильный ритм, нарушенный периодами миграции водителя ритма по предсердиям в ночное  время. Единичная суправентрикулярная эс все остальное не обнаружено. Анализы там печеночные шелочная фосфатаза низкая 37 должно быть  40 сказали что терпимо. Ревмопробы немного завышены Антистрептолизин-О (АСЛ-О) 265 норма до 200. Нашли борелиоз начали капать. Повторно сдал анализ на второй день получил результат через неделю сказали, что нету у вас борелиоза.   Читал я про жжение, но все не могу поверить в, то, что это не сердце дает знать. 

ВОБЩЕМ ВОПРОС К ВАМ жжение  по центру, слева потом справа вроде как пчелы покусали и это сопровождается еще прострелами. Иногда бывает, что ноет то ли щекотно вообщем не объяснить как оно, просто хочется вырвать все изнутри ВСД ли ЭТО?? А спустя три месяца началась жгучая и давящая боль в центре груди иногда печет подбородок неприятное ощущение в левой руке что это?? может ли быть стенокардия скрытого типа или спазмы коронарных сосудов??? много делал экг все в приделах незначительные изменение миокарда, а иногда нарушена проводимость кажись задней стенки левого желудочка, а так норма узи тоже. Гормоны  шитовидки в порядке. Головокружение есть, чаще предобморочные состояние, головные боли.. ОХЗ шейный нестабильный. Начинающий грудной.. Кт средостения в порядке..  Нарушен кровоток к мозгу вроде как ВБН + нарушен венозный отток.. На этой недели был у областного неврапотолога сказала что мол у тебя зажат сосут в шее скорее всего и возможно грыжа или протузия в грудном отделе, мрт еще не делал только снимки.. еще появились боли в лопатках которая вызывает кашель. Головокружение начались еще год назад когда тягал штангу, потом кинул это дело и через месяц прошло.. Год была сидячая работа, тупо в день по 10 часов сидел за пк.. Возможно мои проблемы связаны все же с грыжей или протрузией в грудном отделе либо в шее?


----------



## La murr (11 Сен 2014)

Евгений, здравствуйте!
Целесообразно разместить имеющиеся снимки в своей теме, непосредственно на форуме.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20420/


----------



## Евгений_88 (11 Сен 2014)

La murr написал(а):


> Евгений, здравствуйте!
> Целесообразно разместить имеющиеся снимки в своей теме, непосредственно на форуме.
> О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20420


Снимки чего?? грудного и шейного отдела? Вы сомневаетесь в рентгенологе который их описывал?? Я нет! я написал заключение к снимку нестабильный охз шейный и начинающий грудной... если нужно будет выложу...


----------



## La murr (11 Сен 2014)

*Евгений_88*, не забывайте, что Вы получаете удалённую консультацию.
У врачей форума отсутствует возможность осмотреть Вас, а снимки достаточно информативны для них.
Причём не всегда мнение врачей форума совпадает с мнением рентгенолога,  описывающего снимки.


----------



## Евгений_88 (11 Сен 2014)

Еще я заметил что вены на руках часто стают очень тонкими, как леска, при этом я себя начинаю плохо чувствовать, хотя давление нормальное..


----------



## doc (12 Сен 2014)

Нужны заключения специалистов, анализы, обследования.


----------



## Евгений_88 (12 Сен 2014)

doc написал(а):


> Нужны заключения специалистов, анализы, обследования.


Заключение кардиолога: Незначительные изменении миокарда. Зафиксировано нарушение водителя ритма по предсердием в ночное время. Минимальный ПМК. 6 кардиологов сказали что сердце здоровое..
Гастроэнтеролог: гастрит. Гастроскопия показала только его.
Эндокринолог: гормоны в порядке,  щитовидная железа гипоплазия левой доли.
Психиатр: какое-то тревожное состояние, но сказала что ты здоров.
Инфекционист: боррелиоз средней степени тяжести.. Диагноз поставлен так, как были обнаружены антитела только ранней локализации M или G точно не помню, и то по качеству, а не количеству. Повторный анализ два раза сдавал на количество, антитела в допуске.. 
А Вот вокруг невропатолога хожу кругами.. Добрался уже до областного..  Мрт головного мозга: норма. Кт средостения: норма. А вот снимки шеи показали нестабильный охз.(ношу воротник) Грудной начинающий охз и сколиоз. Буду делать грудной отдел мрт. Доплер сосудов показал признаки вестибулярная недостаточности. РЭГ показал что нарушен венозный отток. Невропатолог предположила что у меня возможно грыжа или протузия грудного отдела и передавлен сосуд в шее. Назначила мне повторно сделать доплер и мрт грудного отдела на 17сентября.. По её мнению всему виной зажатый сосуд и проблемы в грудном отделе.. Ответ по поводу спазма вен на правой руке дать она не смогла.


----------

